# Kevin Seraphin signs free agent deal with Knicks



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> NEW YORK (AP) — The New York Knicks have signed forward/center Kevin Seraphin, who averaged 6.6 points last season with the Washington Wizards.
> 
> The Knicks announced the signing Thursday. The 6-foot-10 Seraphin appeared in 79 games for the Wizards last season and shot 51 percent from the field.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2015/news/08/06/knicks-sign-seraphin.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpts


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.basketballforum.com/new-...e-agency-not-draft-priority.html#post13599378


----------

